# Maple syrup for pygmy dormice



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Can somebody explain to me why it is needed?

Many websites say it is _essential_, but they do not explain why.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure but could be something to do with sugar levels 

thats what maple syrup is used for skunks


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Not sure but could be something to do with sugar levels
> 
> thats what maple syrup is used for skunks


but its only used in skunks when needed isnt it? its not essential....... so wonder why it is in apd? im assumin you mean apd?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but its only used in skunks when needed isnt it? its not essential....... so wonder why it is in apd? im assumin you mean apd?


 
yeah only used when needed in skunks 

maybe the captive diet fed to them isnt enough so they need the syrup to balance out


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

> maybe the captive diet fed to them isn't enough so they need the syrup to balance out


Yeah I was thinking this. 

I've been planning the weekly diet for them and the amount of fruit they seemingly need I would have thought gives them more than enough sugar, but obviously not! I'll incorporate maple syrup into their diet but I'm not sure how often they need it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Cranwelli said:


> Yeah I was thinking this.
> 
> I've been planning the weekly diet for them and the amount of fruit they seemingly need I would have thought gives them more than enough sugar, but obviously not! I'll incorporate maple syrup into their diet but I'm not sure how often they need it.


not sure on how often either 

though when i had the suggs i used to give them a bowl of honey water as well as the normal water and their fruit an other bits


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi. Tree saps and gums are a part of the APD natural diet so the honey/syrup/nectar people feed is to substitute that really.

Although there are animals kept who do without parts of their diet they would normally get in the wild, APD can go into torpor if they do not get honey in their diet. Torpor is a little bit like hibernation where the body shuts down and core temperature drops. 

This happened to me about a year or so ago but I havent had a problem since adding regular runny honey to the diet.

As for how often, a few drops on a tile or in a bowl will do, a couple of times a week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

are we on about african pygmy dormice here? or pygmy mice? im confused :lol2:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Hi. Tree saps and gums are a part of the APD natural diet so the honey/syrup/nectar people feed is to substitute that really.
> 
> Although there are animals kept who do without parts of their diet they would normally get in the wild, APD can go into torpor if they do not get honey in their diet. Torpor is a little bit like hibernation where the body shuts down and core temperature drops.
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant thank you.

Yeah from what I've read multiple things can make them go into tapor. Not good.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> Absolutely brilliant thank you.
> 
> Yeah from what I've read multiple things can make them go into tapor. Not good.


 
Its not very nice but I caught it in time and was able to bring her back by just holding her in my hands then getting her on a heat mat. She recovered very well. Its just a case of realising what is going on because an animal in torpor looks and feels dead. Not a pleasant experience 

Enough of that anyway! Best of luck with your APD they are awesome pets, one of the most interesting rodents you can keep :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so how long without maple syrup can apds withstand before goin into torpor then? fruit isnt enough without maple syrup or honey?


----------

